# Activity



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

We need to get some activity going on in here, I know there are a few Spurs fans that dont post in here. They need to come in.

As much as I hate to say it, we need timvp back in here for some activity...

Also Duncan2k5 is an active Spurs fan, but he doesnt EVER post in here. We should ask why...


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

timvp doesnt/didnt post in the spurs forum because we dont/didnt respect him enough here and i dont know why duncan2k5 doesnt post here, but its not much of a loss as far as i am concerned.

my posting here and in the rockets forum has been sketch at best since the end of the regular season. and maybe even before that.


----------



## XxMia_9xX (Oct 5, 2002)

agreed.. old posters needs to come back...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Or maybe, alot of the current posters can get more active? Like from 4 posts per day they can bump it up to like what? 10 posts per day?


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

If you can generate some good topics you will draw from other teams forums......a good time is when you make a trade or sign a free agent....post a question about that player....people will see that and respond.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

It's not the same without Koko.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Who is Koko? Alot of people talk about him in the Off-Topic thread, but I still dont exactly know who he is. And why isn't he here any more?


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Koko was the AM of this forum, and I don't know why or how he has disappeared from this site.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Juxtaposed said:


> Koko was the AM of this forum, and I don't know why or how he has disappeared from this site.


 CM

but he really did create a lot of discussion here and was a smart poster.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Saint Baller said:


> we need *timvp* back in here for some activity...
> 
> Also *Duncan2k5* is an active Spurs fan, but he doesnt EVER post in here. We should ask why...


Dude...no...no...


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Koko was a grand old monkey.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

He was the last guy in the spurs board actually from san antonio besides me


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Koko was coo. But try to get posters from Spurstalk to at least make this their second home. While I'm talking, us Mavs fans need to do the same for our forum even though it's picking up rapidly in activity. We also have a huge forum in Dallas-Mavs.com but the board on bbnet could be bigger.


----------



## Dynamic™ (Jun 28, 2006)

I also will be active. But I also need to get the Suns board active.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

sorry guys, this fourm really was starting to heat up even when koko left but it seems after the spurs lost, this fourm just losts its flare. its my fault as well. ive been so busy with soccer season, my basketball seasons starting up soon and ive been busy with my school work and my recruiter. im going to try to be here more since the nba season going to be starting soon but i cant guarntee anything. all i can say is keep posting guys!


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Maybe get a couple more mods in here Roc...


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

Now see this is the post that I am supposed to post after just a coincedence well the mod. idea isn't bad (I'm talking bout ez ok) 

I also tried to make this forum way more active with the draft and the other games and other threads but I've been a little occupied so it's been going a little slow again. Unfortunately


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I actually miss Mr.French_Basketball and his player ratings!

Its my fault as well to not help boost the activity here. Before mod-ing I posted here pretty regularly during the Koko days. I Will try to fulfill my CM duties and post here more often in the future


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Maybe pay posters to post? Lets start with paying sloth to post on this board! 50 cents a post sounds good.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs™ said:


> (I'm talking bout ez ok)


Roc actually wanted me to be a mod, but I, like you, am not qualified, but for a diffrent reason- I'm not even a supporting member :dead:


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

wait then why am i not qualified


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Spurs™ said:


> wait then why am i not qualified


Im the one who should be sad. Almost every other net sm is a mod but me! And Jizzy...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

2dumb2live said:


> Im the one who should be sad. Almost every other net sm is a mod but me! And Jizzy...


..., anyway, the avatar of yours is back again!
"







"


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

Man that is one of the koolest avatars ever!!!


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

Spurs™ said:


> wait then why am i not qualified


Your age and the fact that'd you make a horrible mod


----------



## Spurs™ (Aug 6, 2006)

There is no specific age you have to be to be mod and i'm 17 and I have no comment on the second part because neither you or I can prove it.


----------

